# Geotech Consolidation Question



## S28 (Mar 27, 2013)

On the attached question, shouldn't "Assuming only vertical drainage" mean you should analyze the situation as if it is not two way drainage, and take the layer as the full length?

The answer to this question in the book still took the layer and divided it by two assuming two way drainage.

Can anyone please chime in on this?

GeotechProblem.pdf


----------



## S28 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nevermind, I figured it out. Just read the problem wrong the first couple of times.

I think I've officially become burnt out with studying for this exam.


----------

